# Fire Alarm requirement thresholds



## cheyer (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Holidays

I'd like to get a feel from other AHJ's on when you require a F/A install in an existing building undergoing T.I. work.

What is your trigger for installation? At what point would you consider the T.I. work to be "new" construction, therefore requiring the F/A installation as in a new building.

Does anybody use a formula for F/A installation on existing buildings that is similar to sprinklers for existing building's ( more than 50% of the square footage, or more than 50% of the value, etc.)

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarm requirement thresholds

1. change of ocuupancy type

2. 50 % value of building

3. Local admendment if building is empty over six months

4. If building has an existing system and remodel space is not up to code will require a/v's and other related items everytime a remodel is done.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarm requirement thresholds

I believe if one is using IBC and IFC one is bound by 907 and 907.3 respectively (unless amended).  If the work being done increases the parameters or thresholds of IBC 907.2 for the various occupancy types there could be an argument for the “new” option but then you’re stuck with IBC Chapter 34 and your back to IFC 907.3. unless there is a change in occupancy where one can apply IBC 907 (as applicable) or IBC 3410 is used. (if I understand IBC to IFC correctly).

Our fire code uses 1/101 and we have “whichever...... blah, blah” language in both the building and fire code adoption ordinance and 101 lays it out pretty clear for protection of existing buildings and alterations or additions and when "new" comes into play regarding fire protection.


----------

